# Actual photo of 2013 cc at dealer for inspection before delivery



## lupob6 (Feb 19, 2011)

Today I was at the dealer when this gem showed up sorry I didn't get more pics. My mother has a 2010 cc and the new cc tails put the 2010 to shame










More pics from a different dealership:


----------



## lupob6 (Feb 19, 2011)

Another noticeable difference is the front grille Vw logo has a solid black back instead of cut out holes in logo like current model


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

I do not like the grill....no way!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> I do not like the grill....no way!


Thats the Passat, or the Jetta or something... that pic is not the CC opcorn:


----------



## lupob6 (Feb 19, 2011)

jspirate said:


> Thats the Passat, or the Jetta or something... that pic is not the CC opcorn:


Nope


----------



## graphicsworks (Jul 11, 2000)

When I saw the press pics of the 2013 front end, I ran to the dealership and got the last 2012 Lux Limited in California. Personal opinion...VW sucked the life out of the entire product line with the new front end.


----------



## lupob6 (Feb 19, 2011)

^ I agree when it comes to the passat and jetta, I'm a former mkv jetta owner and a current b6 owner. 

This cc looked great I would suggest seeing one in person


----------



## ~RedDragon~ (Mar 10, 2012)

not sure about the new look.. however the new trim levels make a lot more sense.
Sport.. Sport Plus.. R-Line.. Lux.. Lux-Vr6.. Executive..


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

graphicsworks said:


> VW sucked the life out of the entire product line with the new front end.


1,000,000 % agreed








Waaay better!
Sent from a rooted payphone using Taptalk


----------



## macnplay (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like a passat with led's not fan of the front glad i have a 2011 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hamilton VW in Jersey has two blue sport plus' on the lot next two some 2012's and all I can say is you definitely have to see the 13's in person. Believe me when I say I hated the new look in pics and videos on the net, but in person it does look really good. I wouldn't say it necessarily looks better but it looks just as good but in a different way. The outgoing model was sportier looking while the 2013 looks more upscale but aggressive. See it in person it makes a heck of a difference!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Really you all should embrace the front end. Now time to rip apart a set of headlights and retro them into the 2009-2012.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

led lights and tails and people are going bonkers over this ugly fad.

Love my 2012, dont care for new one.
Im actually glad they ****ed it up haha.

Having said that, i feel with R trim and blacked out grill and it will be sexy.
So, not much will take to make it look good.
But for now, i feel the original lines of the car make more sense.

The updated CLS is ugly compared to the original too.


----------



## MalibuMatt (Jan 4, 2012)

The 2013 is ugly as *uck. Happy with my 12 black r line.










---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?t2tv4q


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

13 is not ugly its just new and ppl needs to get used to it.thats all. On the other hand, vw has some kind of the new line going on ( with the front end anlights) that is kind of dissapointing and quality of new models is not the best as well. Time to move to bmw/mb.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The upper grille looks kinda cheap/cheesy


----------



## martin11222 (Mar 9, 2010)

13's are ugly... The jetta ..new passat and the new cc basically look alike...wtf was vw thinking...they ruined the cc ...might as well get a new passat with more room in it and call it a day...cc u later 13's!!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Glad I have a 2010


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

the front is super bland and doesnt flow with the car IMO. the headlights look cheap and tacky too. they definitely could have implemented the leds better if they wanted to go that way. 

the rear is niiiccee though


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

kimchi29 said:


> the front is super bland and doesnt flow with the car IMO. the headlights look cheap and tacky too. they definitely could have implemented the leds better if they wanted to go that way.
> 
> the rear is niiiccee though


agree'd it's like they said hmmm we must fit a headlight here. Then lets build sheet metal and a grill around it. It's lost the flow


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Maybe the front end is something that looks better in person, and will grow on me. Beauty is always in the eye of the beholder, or like they say; whatever floats your boat. Looking at the pictures, I'm not really loving it. I agree with everyone else that the taillights look great. 

I just bought a 2012 R Line last month and was happy to find the exact color & configuration I was looking for. 

1) It was time to buy and I didn't want to wait a month or two as my daily driver Jetta was getting long in the tooth with 223K miles. 

2) Price increase on the 2013 was a concern as we spent about all we wanted to on the 2012. Yes the 2013 has the better headlights, but personally those are not that big of a deal for me. Also didn't really care about the changes in the back seat, as no one ever rides back there other than my two dogs. I asked them for thier opinion and they told me to put treats in the center compartment and all is well. 

3) No real big deals on the price of the 2012 because the 2013 wasn't here yet, but the zero % financing on the 2012 was very appealing. 2013 has 3.9 % which is a difference of approx. $40/month in my payment. 

3) Maybe the biggest reason; I really wanted an R line, and it is not scheduled to be released until late in the year. I also got a late 2012, so it already came with dual zone climatronic. 

4) I keep cars approx. 10 years or more, so getting a year newer model year really didn't make much difference.


----------



## new2me (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like a cross between a 2011 Ford Fucus sedan and a Passat


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Woohoo! Heading to the dealer Monday to see what I can see, great to hear that other dealers are finally getting their first shipments in. Can finally get the ball rolling!


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

SlavaKM said:


> led lights and tails and people are going bonkers over this ugly fad.


I agree. I see these hideous LEDs on everything these days. They just don't seem so special anymore. 
BMW got it right. IMO that is.


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

CC Rider said:


> I agree. I see these hideous LEDs on everything these days. They just don't seem so special anymore.
> BMW got it right. IMO that is.


Great point, I agree 100%. BMW got it right.....now if only their fuel pumps didn't blow up, they might have something there.

I'm enjoying my new 2012 Lux Ltd, glad I bit on the 0%


----------



## Bavarian13 (Feb 17, 2012)

What am I missing? With the exception of the 5th seat, the interior is largely a push from the 2009-2012 models. The drivetrain is the same since 2010. The side view and overall profile are fraternal twins to its predecessor.

Speaking of which, a certified, loaded, low-mileage CC can be had for ~$21k. 

I think I'd rather have one of those + $15k in the glovebox than a 2013, with its sexy lights and tepid grille.


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

martin11222 said:


> 13's are ugly... The jetta ..new passat and the new cc basically look alike...wtf was vw thinking...they ruined the cc ...might as well get a new passat with more room in it and call it a day...cc u later 13's!!


they're thinking they need to make some money. obviously you didn't buy enough "hawt" vw's to keep a trend going...


----------



## markthedate (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is a link with some better photos. These things are coming in fast.

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...pp=50&feedSegId=28705&aff=national&listType=1


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

markthedate said:


> Here is a link with some better photos. These things are coming in fast.


Yuck again, worse then ever. Sorry, but it lost it's aggressive looks, etc.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bavarian13 said:


> With the exception of the 5th seat, the interior is largely a push from the *2012* models


Edited that for ya

2012 had the minor dash refresh/change, which is now in the 2013


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Edited that for ya
> 
> 2012 had the minor dash refresh/change, which is now in the 2013


If I recall, they went with a little bit darker wood trim in the 2013.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

The only thing worth looking at is the back.

I am almost certain the trunk and rear quarters are unchanged. So theoretically all you need are the lights and new bumper(not sure about wiring for the LEDs).

So '13 back+ '09-12 front might be a the hot setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

congrats VW for completely ruining a beautiful car.


----------



## Bavarian13 (Feb 17, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Edited that for ya
> 
> 2012 had the minor dash refresh/change, which is now in the 2013


Compare the 2009 with the 2013. The differences are so minor, we're talking about a clock vs. a hazard light in the center stack, a different shift knob for DSG, etc. 

95%+ of the parts are interchangeable, from the bezels on the door handles to the stalks to the buttons on the dash to the dash itself.

These are differences one expects year to year; but a new _model_ year?


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

It's ugly.


----------



## volksfolks (Dec 1, 1999)

You people are nuts. I owned an '09 CC (which I loved and recently traded for a '12 Passat TDI) and this new one is EPIC. In fact, it's mostly the same so to say it's 'Ugly' is to call your own car ugly. The front is a crisp and classy evolution from the old 'shield'. The back LEDs are insanely beautiful and the interior is as exclusive as always. The new CC is definitely a winner.


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

For those who haven't seen it in person and are saying it's ugly, you must see it face to face. Even after seeing it at three different dealerships, I still don't feel it that much in pictures, but in person, , the '13 is stunning. I garauntee a lot of you (but of course, not all) will like it more once you see it in the flesh. At one of the dealers I went to, it was sitting next to a '12, and I would definitely take the new one, which I will be in about a month or two. It's just, for some reason this car doesn't look good in pics.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

This is making me sad. My dealer hadn't gotten their shipment in yet when I went over today, and they were a little taken aback that East Coast dealers managed to get some before they did.



I've been anxiously awaiting its arrival since the reveal, and when it arrives at the dealer, it means I can finally place an order for my own and get the information I need to set everything else in motion.

So close, yet so far. :banghead:

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

I do like the rear, the wider license plate opening is much better than the "dent" we have now.
I dont care for LED, but the tails do flow nicely.

The front im not feeling. Flat hood is just meh. Notch sucks.
The lower bumper looks very flimsy around the fogs area.
LEDs in the headlights are too far apart to form an elegant stripe, seems more tacky than anything.
Current HID, even with orange reflector, look better.

Again, this is mainly the same car, decent refresh, but IMO not as striking as when the original came out.

To be honest, i hated the 2009 CC styling when it first appeared. Especially after seeing the Gold Coast prototype. The RLine however changed the image of it for me. 
I guess im a sucker. 
I feel 2013 will need that Rline package to change my mind again. It has potential, but as is - not enough.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Bottom Line,*

Is it really worth soooo much more money for basically the same car, just to say you are ahead of the Jones, next door?

Perhaps to some, yes, but to me, not so much, at least not now. I really love my 09 CC, VR6 and will keep it until a real, updated CC, or other ultra nice VW becomes available.

The vast majority of the population has no idea what year my car is. They just say, "Wow, is that the new CC"? I have been inundated by many people at gas stations asking this question.

As far as those purchasing the newer CCs are concerned, please continue to do so. I want VW to make as much money as possible so that the newer, more technologically advanced vehicles will be available to the rest of us in the near future.

This is what makes the world go around.  I have been a big part of this in the past also and will continue to do so as long as I am financially able.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Parked next to one couple of days ago..


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

Ampiler said:


> Parked next to one couple of days ago..


There is no contest. Even without the mods, your CC is better looking than the new one. The new styling is just not aggressive looking at all.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Once again YUCK :banghead:

The hood and grill just don't do it...looks like every other VW out their now. Perhaps that is what THEY are going for though...wanna keep that corp branding, well they did it, CONGRATS! :screwy:


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

lupob6 said:


> Today I was at the dealer when this gem showed up sorry I didn't get more pics. My mother has a 2010 cc and the new cc tails put the 2010 to shame


If I went by that picture that looks like a Passat, nothing there jumps out as a CC. When I saw it at the dealer it looked like the other 2012/13 next to it as far as the nose went. I understand that's the going trend to make all the cars homogeneous across the board, but that was what was unique about the CC it wasn't. It stood out. But now that MB has ruined the CLS with their new CLS/S class combination, I VW had to follow suit. I'll cherish my 2010 (but I do like the tail lights on the 2013).


----------



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

Ampiler said:


> Parked next to one couple of days ago..


I like the new one, but your fisheye lens doesn't help... both the new CC and the Touareg/Tiguan(?) are really distorted.

(to my eyes, at least)


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

jpbran said:


> I like the new one, but your fisheye lens doesn't help... both the new CC and the Touareg/Tiguan(?) are really distorted.
> 
> (to my eyes, at least)


There is no Toureg/Tiguan there, you are looking at the back of a Passat wagon.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

jpbran said:


> I like the new one, but your fisheye lens doesn't help... both the new CC and the Touareg/Tiguan(?) are really distorted.
> 
> (to my eyes, at least)


It's not a fisheye lens, it's my samsung i9100..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Thanks, I'll keep my bare bones 2010 CC Sport of this new car.....


DSC_6829-Edit by ATPhotodesign, on Flickr


DSC_6807 by ATPhotodesign, on Flickr


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Ampiler said:


> It's not a fisheye lens, it's my samsung i9100..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


maybe you need an iPhone


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Nope..  i don't need a fruit phone.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

How does this pic put the 2009-2012 CC's to shame? It has the same generic look of a passat.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Parked next to one couple of days ago..


/end of argument


----------



## PalmyraJoe (Mar 13, 2012)

It's the whole McVolkswagen theory. They're going with Jetta Small, Medium or Large!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Must just be me, but I think the new front and back both look hideous compared to the 09-12 models. :thumbdown:


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

The CC has been neutered:banghead:. My next car wiill be something with balls. A5 maybe.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> Must just be me, but I think the new front and back both look hideous compared to the 09-12 models. :thumbdown:


I actually liked the back at first and now I've grown to dislike it almost as much as the front. The looks are what got me to the dealer to test drive my 2011. After that, the looks were secondary. I guess what I am saying is that the 2013 would not have pulled me in initially.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Maybe it is just me, but does anybody else think the perfect CC refresh would have been to simply eliminate the bottom scallop from the old headlight and make it a smooth line instead (same as they did with the tail lights)? CAN ANYBODY GOOD WITH PHOTOSHOP MAKE THAT HAPPEN JUST TO SEE WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE?



Ampiler said:


> Parked next to one couple of days ago..


----------



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

Ribz80 said:


> There is no Toureg/Tiguan there, you are looking at the back of a Passat wagon.


Really? Wow... it looks to be about 18-24" taller than the CC.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

jpbran said:


> Really? Wow... it looks to be about 18-24" taller than the CC.


Perspective/Angle+Wagon shape combined with fact the CC is DROPPED and the Passat is at stock ride height.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

CC Rider said:


> The CC has been neutered:banghead:. My next car wiill be something with balls. A5 maybe.


lol, how about something with steroids? RS5?


----------



## VeloCCity (Mar 14, 2012)

Totally agree, it may just be a bad angle but I'm glad I picked up a closeout 2012.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

SlavaKM said:


> Im actually glad they ****ed it up haha.


Me too - makes us look better


----------



## SoggyCC (Mar 13, 2012)

*New owner 2 cents*

I just bought a Candy White 2012 Lux Plus. I kind of appreciate the passion here and everyone gets an opinion. So here is mine. I also don't like the front much. In the middle, it does cheapen it up a bit. I do like the LED's around the main headlights though and I actually understand why VW has gone and tried to make the front look more like the recent VW's. This is what company branding does. 

The branding has been what has kept me a way from even thinking about an Acura, the latest MDX was in the running for a family SUV but I just couldn't get over how the grill/front reminded me of "Sam the Eagle" from the muppets. Not a good muppet character and a worse look for the front of a car. Man, do I find those fronts to be ugly. 

The rear of the new CC, I have seen in some pictures and frankly, I think it looks pretty good and incorporates a neat CC trick with the lights. So not great front, pretty nice back.

Other than that, there is damn little difference between the two for a mid course refreshening. What doesn't seem to get much play here are the fairly big changes in packages. As many have noted that VW has made a conscious decision to move downscale for a great deal of the US based product line. For the 2013 CC, it appears they held their guns on most material but are dropping items such as the RNS 510 on the middle part of the lineup. For example my Lux Plus is toast; thus no more RNS 510. You also have to pay a bit more for the exhaust tips and mats as they are not all one kit anymore. The price of mine configured the same except without the better radio went up about a grand. Coupled with the financing deal still on the 2012 or the hidden deal back to the dealer if you do not take the financing, the difference in price is pretty large for practically the same vehicle. I'd expect about $3,750 in my case. You do get better exterior lights and LEDs. 

Also, on this point, a few people are comparing to the US based Passat. Now, I don't think it is a bad car but it is not in the same realm as the CC 09 through 13. VW is targeting mid spec'd Camry's Hyundai's and other family line vehicles. If you sit in the two cars; CC and Passat, the look, touch, and feel are leagues apart. Passat, even tricked out is pretty utilitarian and plasticky. Again, nothing wrong with that but they are not the same; different market - different build philosophy-different purpose.

Last point, although VW most likely lost sales due to no 5th seat. For me though, this was a plus. I have two kids and a big SUV. The CC is for me and my inner family unit. To hell with soccer kid tag alongs, distant relatives and the co-worker shuttle to lunch. Not an issue with me. The fifth seat is also a joke. I liked the CC's designers conscious decision to whack the dang thing from the get go.

So, I'm not convinced the 2013 is bad, nor is it great. It's value quotient did not improve but they didn't reduce material quality either. Given the leaner times of the US average citizen, dropping a couple better bits and adding a few things was the best VW could muster. Still not a fan of its front though and I will be addingmy own LED clear turns soon.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

SoggyCC said:


> I just bought a Candy White 2012 Lux Plus. I kind of appreciate the passion here and everyone gets an opinion. So here is mine. I also don't like the front much. In the middle, it does cheapen it up a bit. I do like the LED's around the main headlights though and I actually understand why VW has gone and tried to make the front look more like the recent VW's. This is what company branding does.
> 
> The branding has been what has kept me a way from even thinking about an Acura, the latest MDX was in the running for a family SUV but I just couldn't get over how the grill/front reminded me of "Sam the Eagle" from the muppets. Not a good muppet character and a worse look for the front of a car. Man, do I find those fronts to be ugly.
> 
> ...


Good read for an early post :thumbup:

I just want to share that I luv the 4 seat approach. I have 3 boys ages (3 - 10) and I don't miss the 5th seat at all. The CC is not my family truckster and I don't think its the type of car that should be. That said, I understand how some people might want it to be.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

I can't stop laughing at people who have the previous model CC and will not stop talking bunch of nonsense regarding the new model CC... GET OVER IT! 
Yes, realize the fact that your car is no longer the newest VW creation. Its clear enough to notice that it has to bother a person inside so much that nothing but negativity comes out when comparing their previous CC to the new one. Jealousy works very strange...

This is turning into another mkv forum/thread when mk6 came out. Well guess what? I was around for the whole thing and after there were few properly modded mk6s.. mkv crowed stopped spreading the hate and accepted the new design. I guess same will happen with the new CC.

Just remember, it will grow on you faster than you think! Even for those who find the new cc extremly terrible looking. Well let me just say that when Porsche revealed the Cayenne then Panamera.. they got no love from anyone but with time it grew on people and those two models became pretty popular.

So for those that have the older CC.. please, save your breath since most likely in few years you will be getting the new CC. And those that don't even have one.. You have no idea what you are talking about.

That's just my opinion! Lets see how much heat I will get from posting this comment.. go!


----------



## RudydG (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry, the whole new passat (in looks that is Jetta, Passat and CC) range is plain ugly in my eyes. And i will not change my mind, even after years. I had to pick a new company car, and the last car on my list was the new passat. Ugly as hell. Comdedy capers looks in my eyes. But i am a design freak, i like Apple design stuff for instance. 
I was glad to get the last CC 2012 produced. Got a good price also. 
If i have to chose today again, no way i will buy the new CC. It is just a blown up Jetta. Nothing special. 
And i am only talking looks. Because for the rest, in Europe, nothing changed, except Xenon headlights. 
Same engines, packages, same interiours, and 5 seat was already availabale over here. 
VW, the special CC look is no longer there, it dought if car freaks would buy it (altough is suppose the old grey man will like it more, because it is more discrete)


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by SoggyCC 
I just bought a Candy White 2012 Lux Plus. I kind of appreciate the passion here and everyone gets an opinion. So here is mine. I also don't like the front much. In the middle, it does cheapen it up a bit. I do like the LED's around the main headlights though and I actually understand why VW has gone and tried to make the front look more like the recent VW's. This is what company branding does. 

The branding has been what has kept me a way from even thinking about an Acura, the latest MDX was in the running for a family SUV but I just couldn't get over how the grill/front reminded me of "Sam the Eagle" from the muppets. Not a good muppet character and a worse look for the front of a car. Man, do I find those fronts to be ugly. 

The rear of the new CC, I have seen in some pictures and frankly, I think it looks pretty good and incorporates a neat CC trick with the lights. So not great front, pretty nice back. 

Other than that, there is damn little difference between the two for a mid course refreshening. What doesn't seem to get much play here are the fairly big changes in packages. As many have noted that VW has made a conscious decision to move downscale for a great deal of the US based product line. For the 2013 CC, it appears they held their guns on most material but are dropping items such as the RNS 510 on the middle part of the lineup. For example my Lux Plus is toast; thus no more RNS 510. You also have to pay a bit more for the exhaust tips and mats as they are not all one kit anymore. The price of mine configured the same except without the better radio went up about a grand. Coupled with the financing deal still on the 2012 or the hidden deal back to the dealer if you do not take the financing, the difference in price is pretty large for practically the same vehicle. I'd expect about $3,750 in my case. You do get better exterior lights and LEDs. 

Also, on this point, a few people are comparing to the US based Passat. Now, I don't think it is a bad car but it is not in the same realm as the CC 09 through 13. VW is targeting mid spec'd Camry's Hyundai's and other family line vehicles. If you sit in the two cars; CC and Passat, the look, touch, and feel are leagues apart. Passat, even tricked out is pretty utilitarian and plasticky. Again, nothing wrong with that but they are not the same; different market - different build philosophy-different purpose. 

Last point, although VW most likely lost sales due to no 5th seat. For me though, this was a plus. I have two kids and a big SUV. The CC is for me and my inner family unit. To hell with soccer kid tag alongs, distant relatives and the co-worker shuttle to lunch. Not an issue with me. The fifth seat is also a joke. I liked the CC's designers conscious decision to whack the dang thing from the get go. 

So, I'm not convinced the 2013 is bad, nor is it great. It's value quotient did not improve but they didn't reduce material quality either. Given the leaner times of the US average citizen, dropping a couple better bits and adding a few things was the best VW could muster. Still not a fan of its front though and I will be addingmy own LED clear turns soon. 

Careful....that was a very mature post for these forums....but all well said :beer:


----------



## SoggyCC (Mar 13, 2012)

*Mature means old!*

^ yep, we old guys can sometimes mellow. It does seem I picked a young guys car this time around. Tons of passion and some kind of age based biological need to lower the thing. Very cool for the 20 something's who can pull it off but I am not 20. As my 6 year old said "daddy, your new car matches your hair - sort of" Candy White is close to dirty gray I think.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

SoggyCC said:


> ^ yep, we old guys can sometimes mellow. It does seem I picked a young guys car this time around. Tons of passion and some kind of age based biological need to lower the thing. Very cool for the 20 something's who can pull it off but I am not 20. As my 6 year old said "daddy, your new car matches your hair - sort of" Candy White is close to dirty gray I think.


 Lowering the CC, for me even at 57 years old, is all about cornering & handling on the twisty country roads here in Bucks County, PA. Now that my ECU has been GIAC "chipped" by the good people at AWE Tuning, the only logical thing is to get a bit "lower" so I don't scare myself to death taking the curves too quickly! I don't wanna be "floating" anymore! I think *everyone* on this Forum knows what I mean when I say that. To me, the "look" of a lower CC is just a benefit of lowering the center of gravity. 

Coilovers MUST be my next for me........ Konis, most likely! 

TM


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

TMCCRline said:


> Lowering the CC, for me even at 57 years old, is all about cornering & handling on the twisty country roads here in Bucks County, PA. Now that my ECU has been GIAC "chipped" by the good people at AWE Tuning, the only logical thing is to get a bit "lower" so I don't scare myself to death taking the curves too quickly! I don't wanna be "floating" anymore! I think *everyone* on this Forum knows what I mean when I say that. To me, the "look" of a lower CC is just a benefit of lowering the center of gravity.
> 
> Coilovers MUST be my next for me........ Konis, most likely!
> 
> TM


 :thumbup::thumbup:

I'm43 and I did it for the same reason. BTW Bucks County has some awesome stretches of road. I like to make the run down from Easton to New Hope down 32.

And maybe the new CC will grow on me after I see it modded. And BTW the Panamera is still ugly, it just looks like a big awkward 911. 4 door coupe design done right? Aston Martin Rapide.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Woohoo! :laugh: 

Dealer got some 2013s in, going to check 'em out this weekend while I order up some DGs for my under-warranty gap close. Hopefully they'll be able to process my actual 2013 CC order this time around!


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

EuroNeed said:


> I can't stop laughing at people who have the previous model CC and will not stop talking bunch of nonsense regarding the new model CC... GET OVER IT!
> Yes, realize the fact that your car is no longer the newest VW creation. Its clear enough to notice that it has to bother a person inside so much that nothing but negativity comes out when comparing their previous CC to the new one. Jealousy works very strange...
> 
> This is turning into another mkv forum/thread when mk6 came out. Well guess what? I was around for the whole thing and after there were few properly modded mk6s.. mkv crowed stopped spreading the hate and accepted the new design. I guess same will happen with the new CC.
> ...


 Bro, i guess that applies to some people - personally i couldn't wait for the redesign to come out. 
I dont know what it is, but i feel like a douche when driving a brand new car. 
I can't wait to moderately (2") lower the car and just keep it clean and separate myself form the crowd.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

EuroNeed said:


> I can't stop laughing at people who have the previous model CC and will not stop talking bunch of nonsense regarding the new model CC... GET OVER IT!
> Yes, realize the fact that your car is no longer the newest VW creation. Its clear enough to notice that it has to bother a person inside so much that nothing but negativity comes out when comparing their previous CC to the new one. Jealousy works very strange...
> 
> This is turning into another mkv forum/thread when mk6 came out. Well guess what? I was around for the whole thing and after there were few properly modded mk6s.. mkv crowed stopped spreading the hate and accepted the new design. I guess same will happen with the new CC.
> ...


 Yep, I hear you loud and clear. I still remember my first brand new car, a 1960 Chevrolet Impala 4 Door Hardtop. 

This car was a top of the line vehicle with the police interceptor V8 engine and the new Turbo Transmission. Nothing would ever be better or faster, according to GM. 

Although I still love the looks of the older model, large fin, lots of steel, vehicles of the past, I had to get over it. Technology entered the picture, with, or with or without my permission. 

All of us are going to have a problem in the next year or two when the second generation CC, or something similar to take its place, comes out. 

Personally, I can't wait. I love new technology. 

I am a "Techno Freak" and am in need of phsychological help. 

Just kidding, I do not really want any help. Happy just the way I have always been for the past 54 years of my licensed driving life.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> Yep, I hear you loud and clear. I still remember my first brand new car, a 1960 Chevrolet Impala 4 Door Hardtop.
> 
> This car was a top of the line vehicle with the police interceptor V8 engine and the new Turbo Transmission. Nothing would ever be better or faster, according to GM.
> 
> ...


 Police Interceptor V8? Did it have cop tires, cop suspension, and cop shocks?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> Woohoo! :laugh:
> 
> Dealer got some 2013s in, going to check 'em out this weekend while I order up some DGs for my under-warranty gap close. Hopefully they'll be able to process my actual 2013 CC order this time around!


 Talking about the DriverGear springs? 

If you see, I changed my recommendation from those to the Eibach Pro-Kit instead in that thread. 

They are linear springs just like the DG (and OEM/factory) springs, and are matched perfectly to the stock dampers while giving an OEM like ride still and a small drop.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Talking about the DriverGear springs?
> 
> If you see, I changed my recommendation from those to the Eibach Pro-Kit instead in that thread.
> 
> They are linear springs just like the DG (and OEM/factory) springs, and are matched perfectly to the stock dampers while giving an OEM like ride still and a small drop.


 I saw, the advantage of the DG springs for me is that I don't want to involve myself in the hassle of any warranty related issues, and the dealer indicated that they'd consider me under warranty if I went with the DG springs. 

I'm not looking for anything drastic in terms of drop, and from your original megathread on the topic, it looked good enough for me. I do appreciate the followup suggestion though!


----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Hmm - Nope Not Convinced. . .*

I really like the exclusivity of a four seater sedan, even though I never sit in the back. Looking at the pictures on cars.com, I am not convinced that there is reason for me to considering buying another. 

I am perfectly happy with my 2012 R-Line, perhaps something remarkable will be offered with the R-Line, but I don't have my hopes up. . .


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


> Police Interceptor V8? Did it have cop tires, cop suspension, and cop shocks?


 Drive train, except for the special tranny, were prettty much standard, as were the tires. 

From what I can remember, the engine was Chevy's good old 283 C.I. with a four Bbl carb and higher compression than the standard 283 engine. 

Gas mileage was horrible but back in those days, our gas dollar went a lot farther than it does today, all things being equal. The dollar hadn't shrunk to where it is today, and continuing to shrink. 

Now, back on track for this thread. 

Since I don't have a bunch of kids running around the house anymore, I really like the back seat of the older CCs with only two semi-buckets. Looks very classy, IMHO. I never did like 3 people in the back seat anyway.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm waiting for the CC r-line.. really hope it will not look anything like the Passat r-line that was presented in China. Since front bumper looks the same as the regular Passat bumper but with a fatter lower lip... please VW, make the CC r-line more aggressive looking like the golf R!!!

Ohh and honestly, as soon as I get a cc I will be trying to swap the rear seat with someone who doesn't want the devider with cup holders and wants the 3 seater back seat instead.. 

Also, anyone hear anything about r-line not having LED headlight? I remember reading the trim packages and it was stated that the r-line will only have the xenons and no LEDs in the headlights...


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

EuroNeed said:


> I'm waiting for the CC r-line.. really hope it will not look anything like the Passat r-line that was presented in China. Since front bumper looks the same as the regular Passat bumper but with a fatter lower lip... please VW, make the CC r-line more aggressive looking like the golf R!!!
> 
> Ohh and honestly, as soon as I get a cc I will be trying to swap the rear seat with someone who doesn't want the devider with cup holders and wants the 3 seater back seat instead..
> 
> Also, anyone hear anything about r-line not having LED headlight? I remember reading the trim packages and it was stated that the r-line will only have the xenons and no LEDs in the headlights...


 The LED are so ugly, you'll be lucky if they don't add them. But why would try go through all the trouble of making a second set of headlights just to remove cheap LEDs?


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

sat in a black, desert beige/black 2.0 sport plus yesterday and it is much better looking in person when compared to the outgoing model. 
The rear tailights are much better intergrated and the front end does appear to have a shorter overhang. 
Can't wait to see what they do with the R line model.


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

just got ours today the 3.6 is beast love the rear end


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

nunumkv said:


> just got ours today the 3.6 is beast love the rear end


 Did you get the 2013? Does yours have power folding mirrors? I thought VW wasn't going to offer the feature here, but saw a 3.6 Lux on cars.com that had the folding mirror switch...maybe we'll get lucky! 

---Just saw on VW.com that the V6 Lux and 4Mo "Dual Body Color Power Folding Power Adjustable Heated Electrochromic Exterior Rearview Mirrors With Driver Side 3-Position Memory" Sweet!!!


----------



## evannole (Jul 8, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> Drive train, except for the special tranny, were prettty much standard, as were the tires.
> 
> From what I can remember, the engine was Chevy's good old 283 C.I. with a four Bbl carb and higher compression than the standard 283 engine.
> 
> Gas mileage was horrible but back in those days, our gas dollar went a lot farther than it does today, all things being equal. The dollar hadn't shrunk to where it is today, and continuing to shrink.


 Ha, my first was a 64 Impala, though mine was a two-door hardtop. Same 283 CI V8. Powerglide two-speed (!) automatic transmission. If you got the car up over 60 mph or so, the engine sounded like it was doing about 5000 RPM. (No tach, so I never knew the actual value...) No power steering or power brakes; a friend once asked me why I always chose remote parking spaces, and in response I gave him the key (a key that could be removed while the engine was running, how strange!) and said, "Here, you drive, and you'll see." He got the idea very quickly... 

The car had factory air conditioning, with a very novel control system - to switch on the compressor or make other adjustments, you had to push a series of chrome button/levers halfway to the floor. A far cry from automatic climate control! 

I got the car in 1990, while in high school. The old man next door was giving up driving and offered it to me for free. That didn't seem right to me (or my parents), so I offered to mow his lawn for a year in exchange for the car. I ended up doing it for two years, plus anytime I was home from college over the following 4 years, and didn't mind in the least. The Impala needed very little work - my dad and I did some minor sanding and other body work and then had it painted with Imron paint. It looked great but I was still nervous the first time I drove it to school... most of my friends had MR2s, Celicas, even a BMW or two, and here I was driving a boat! Imagine my surprise during first period English class, when a girl said, "Whose car is that big white thing out there?" I sheepishly raised my hand - and she immediately told me how cool it was and how she'd like to swap it for her Celica. At that point, I realized that I had something pretty special on my hands. 

Sold the Impala while in grad school to one of my dad's employees. I honestly wish I still had it, but it was parked in Dad's warehouse and he needed the space, and the proceeds from the sale easily covered my last year of grad school, so in the end it all worked out. I wouldn't want it as a daily driver these days - especially in comparison with my CC - but it certainly would be a nice short-range weekend cruiser...


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like vw is not making the rns315 hd radio capable. The 2013 cc with that unit still has no hd radio


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Here are some pics of a 2013 I saw at the dealer today 

Front emblem is filled in: 









Rear emblem is filled in too (glossy): 









Rear diffuser is completely different...indented in the center & sides: 









Exhaust tips are more recessed/flush with the bumper: 









Versus a 2012:


----------



## jamesfarrell (Mar 21, 2012)

Whoever designed that front end should have their fingers chopped off and their eyeballs gouged out with an awl.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

i liked the rear bumper.. Anybody think it will fit pre facelift?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Here are some pics of a 2013 I saw at the dealer today
> 
> Front emblem is filled in:
> 
> ...


The tailpipes are different because the ones you are showing has the 2013 without chrome tips. The tips cause the tips to extend a bit farther.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

hmm.. 

i have studied these two pictures now. 

It seems that if i change the taillights, the rear bumper will fit. I want it! :laugh:


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Ampiler said:


> hmm..
> 
> i have studied these two pictures now.
> 
> It seems that if i change the taillights, the rear bumper will fit. I want it! :laugh:


2012 front end + 2013 back end = WINNING

I especially like how they lowered the reflectors down onto the diffuser instead of being smack dab in the middle of the bumper.


----------



## lupob6 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> hmm..
> 
> i have studied these two pictures now.
> 
> It seems that if i change the taillights, the rear bumper will fit. I want it! :laugh:


I don't think it will be an easy swap the 2013 tails are shorter with less wrap than 2012, I think you would need to at least modify the quarter panels to fit new tails


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The tail lights will fit, as the the only sheetmetal that changed was the hood. The front and rear bumper covers are teh only things that are required to make the changes fit a 2012 and older CC for the exterior parts. Also be aware that the park sensors are higher up and could pose issues for those objects below the radar.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

lupob6 said:


> I don't think it will be an easy swap the 2013 tails are shorter with less wrap than 2012, I think you would need to at least modify the quarter panels to fit new tails


Both taillights have the same amount of wrap, so the sheet metal is the same.

Until VW comes out with the second generation CC, you won't see any major sheet metal change. Only the hood changed for this "face lift". Hoods are cheap and easy to change.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

You will 100% have to replace the bumper cover to make the new tail lights fit.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DavidPaul said:


> The tailpipes are different because the ones you are showing has the 2013 without chrome tips. The tips cause the tips to extend a bit farther.


Of course someone has to say that. Even without the chrome tips, they still stick out further

Regardless....the 2013's fit the rear fascia better (almost flush)

My 2011.....

















2013...










End of discussion


----------



## suziesilverado (Mar 7, 2011)

*New CC could be the last CC*

The 2013 CC is looking more like all the other VWs, and to lose its edge (particularly the front end). I predict that people in the market for a VW are going to buy "the car of the year" Passat and pass on the CC. If that happens, VW won't be able to justify maintaining the product line.

Not sure if this will be good or bad for current owners. (what do you think?) If it goes out of production, it will become more rare, but it will also be harder to get parts and service.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

Got to see the new 2013 CC yesterday.... 


The rear of the car is GREAT!! A lot better than the rear from before. The new tail lights really make that car. Also for those that like to run Euro tags, the '13 CC has the space to put one. I also like how they setup the rear lip with the muffler.


The interior is about the same the only changes:
 *Rear seat sits 3 instead of 2
*Comes with dual A/C in the sport
*The sport plus comes with Navi but the screen is smaller than the screen I have now.
*Door sills are included​



The headlights they are actually not that bad. Not a big fan of the LEDs but hey the CC has Bi-xenon lights... 




Over all the new CC is not that bad BUT that front grill is what for me kills the whole look of the car.


----------



## Blu Diablo (Jun 28, 2004)

It'll be interesting to see what they do with the r-line. Aftermarket has room to do some nice things here too.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

suziesilverado said:


> The 2013 CC is looking more like all the other VWs, and to lose its edge (particularly the front end). I predict that people in the market for a VW are going to buy "the car of the year" Passat and pass on the CC. If that happens, VW won't be able to justify maintaining the product line.
> 
> Not sure if this will be good or bad for current owners. (what do you think?) If it goes out of production, it will become more rare, but it will also be harder to get parts and service.


Based on previous situations with vehicle manufacturers, historically, if the CC is dropped from the VW line, it will hurt all CC owners overall.

Parts will still be available for years to come. and particularly body parts which are unique to the CC line. Most of the other parts are interchangeable.

However, the CC will never become a Classic Collector, mainly because there are too many other sedans out there with different brandings with similar, if not better, styling. As a result, the CC will become less than desirable since most people will not want a vehicle that, in their minds, may no longer be supported fully by VW.

Our CCs are vehicles that just need to be driven until they no longer suit our needs. Either they wear out, or we become tired of them. There are so many four door sedans that resemble ours, that they have just become a very comfortable means of transportation and nothing else.

I really love mine and especially because of my V6 with the standard auto tranny. I believe the DSG is a far over rated transmission that just costs too much to maintain. 

Of course, the latter statement is partly my opinion and I am speaking only from my personal experience. I am sure others will disagree, but I hope that if they do so, it is also from their personal experience. 

Viva la CC


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

Finally saw a 2013 live at the Dallas Auto Show and I gotta admit - I like it - it looks a lot better than pictures.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Bad news. There is no amber turn signal for the rear. The rear headlight setup for the is weird. It has a dedicated part for amber turn signals but VW decided not to use it.


----------



## SoggyCC (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok, I had to go to the dealer to check my DSG software and had just a few minutes to take a gander at a white showroom 2013 CC Sport. IMHO, as many people on this thread noted, it looks much better in person. I am in the camp the front is not an improvement. Yes, the main light assembly is better but the new corporate grill is a step back. But....... It does not look horrible, it doesn't even look bad, it just isn't as good as the previous model. The new grill is made of a higher quality material than the Passat or Jetta. It just has a bit more shine. Really, it looks Ok in person. The back lights, I think are very nice and better than the old model. (Again, just my opinion)

The rest of the car is pretty much the same cosmetically. So, my 2 cents, it's still a very nice car. I would look for a deal on a remaining 2012 though, oh wait, I did.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

SoggyCC said:


> Ok, I had to go to the dealer to check my DSG software


were you up to date or did they update your software?

I saw a 2013 sport plus when I bought my 2012 R-Line. Agree they don't look bad, but the new front end definitely reduces the edginess of the original design and makes it blend in with the rest of the VW lineup. It would be easy to drive right past one in a line up of Passats.

Maybe if they included some better upgrades like adding KESSY, but my 2012 already has Climatronic so LED tails weren't enough to make me look past the 2013's blah front end.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Since this is the pseudo 2013 CC thread....

Noticed something had changed on VW.com so I used their Live Chat feature...

The VR6 models of the 2013 CC (Lux and 4Mo) are now considered 'late availability', projected to be released during the summer.



> Late availability means the vehicle will not be available as early in the model year as other trim packages. The CC VR6 with 4Motion is projected to be available late summer. June would be near the earliest.


----------



## SoggyCC (Mar 13, 2012)

EC8CH said:


> were you up to date or did they update your software?
> 
> I saw a 2013 sport plus when I bought my 2012 R-Line. Agree they don't look bad, but the new front end definitely reduces the edginess of the original design and makes it blend in with the rest of the VW lineup. It would be easy to drive right past one in a line up of Passats.
> 
> Maybe if they included some better upgrades like adding KESSY, but my 2012 already has Climatronic so LED tails weren't enough to make me look past the 2013's blah front end.


I actually wasn't sure it had the factory recommended service update on the DSG software. I bought it out of state and on the phone that dealer couldn't tell if they had done the update. Also, when I put it in reverse there is a significant delay getting the clutch to engage. I pretty much figured that was just the nature of the DSG beast but having zero experience with this transmission, I just thought it prudent to run in, mention my reverse issues and have them check it out. The dealer did this and confirmed the right software version was in place. I am preparing to reprogram the thing and just wanted everything to be up to date before I go and tinker.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

I 'borrowed' some pics from cars.com. The chrome grille is really not my cup of tea...but I still haven't seen one in person. I love that all cars get dual zone and bizenons standard...that's nice.























































No more auto-hold???


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

can't stand the front....like LED treatment front and rear but not a fan of the grill or the head lights...looks like another Passat.....


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

I do like the middle rear seat though....:thumbup:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Same here. 5th passenger would come in hand for the kids that I have. Right now, can't take a family of five out in the CC.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

I saw one in person today and I couldn't help but stare. I'm sorry, perhaps a lot of you are extremely picky with your car but I love the refreshed look. Headlights and taillights make the car come alive.


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

to each is own and I'm sure they'll grow on me over time like all new models...I've always like how our CC's look different then any VW out there...I just feel all the VW fronts are starting to look the same....


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

VTECeateR said:


>


Updated Climatronic Control Panel :thumbup:

Caving to mainstream pressure and adding a 5th seat :thumbdown:


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

i was at my dealer last, karen radley vw, they have 3 2013 CCs (sport I believe), and i was looking at them. not impressed with that grill at all. so ugly :thumbdown:

they got them in last week, and have not sold one yet.


----------



## spakovw (Sep 8, 2010)

EC8CH said:


> Updated Climatronic Control Panel :thumbup:
> 
> Caving to mainstream pressure and adding a 5th seat :thumbdown:


I don’t like the 3rd seat, looks better with two......the two seated looks more like a high class auto, now the interior looks like the Passat fully loaded and that one was on 2010 if I’m not mistaken because it came with the FSI engine (a friend of my have one)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

spakovw said:


> that one was on 2010 if I’m not mistaken because it came with the FSI engine (a friend of my have one)


2008.5, 2009, & 2010 Passats had the TSI engine :thumbup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

I do like this. I might look into doing some kind of "modification" to my 2012......


----------



## spakovw (Sep 8, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> 2008.5, 2009, & 2010 Passats had the TSI engine :thumbup:


hmm so why does he have on the back the 2.0T in chrome and FSI on red


----------



## hkk_life (Jun 4, 2002)

I am waffling on planning on a 2013 as my next ride (leaning towards not right now). I think they do look a lot better in person and I appreciate the upgrades to the Sport in particular. 

However, IMO the 3rd middle seat in the rear looks absolutely terrible. I LOVED the exclusivity and uniqueness (and the extra storage space would be nice to have) of the 2-seat rear bench. Reminds me of a rich friend of the family back in the mid-90s with a W140 S-Class Benz with the rare 4-seat option. To me at the time that was the height of automotive opulence! 

I am sure, like everything else, the 3rd rear seat was added to NA CCs now just due to market demands but for cost considerations. On that note, I feel that the entire CC lineup is way too jumbled and the 2.0T models are far too similar. Funny how VWoA is trying to rejuvenate the VR6 CCs instead of improving power and efficiency in their smaller engines and MB and BMW are going to 4cyl offerings as standard in the 3s & Cs. 

Anyway, I suggest dropping the R-Line and the VR6 models entirely and give the 2.0Ts a mild power boost to stack up better against Hyundai's various offerings. 

I'd rather see 3 trim packages offered for the US market: 

-CC Sport. Equipment level a mix between the '13 Sport Plus and the '13 Lux. DSG & manual. No factory options. Basically, give the current Sport RNS-315 and a sunroof as standard features as they should be for that price range. 

-CC Lux. Equipment level a mix between the '09-'10 Lux and the '11'12 Lux Plus/Limited. Basically, take the best of this year's Lux (Dual zone Climatronic, Xenons) and the best of the '09-''10s (Real leather, available Dynaudio) and the best of the '11-'12s (real wood trim, rearview camera). DSG & manual (sold orders only, perhaps). There's not a single model in any VWoA line currently available with leather, power seats, sunroof, Xenons and a MT. This would rectify that! 

-CC Executive 4Motion. Drop the VR6 and have a 4Motion 2.0T with the same equipment level as the current VR6s as the top dog model. But since that might compete with Audi too much, just simply give the FWD 2.0T all of the goodies of the VR6 Executive without the weight. DSG only.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

hkk_life said:


> I am waffling on planning on a 2013 as my next ride (leaning towards not right now). I think they do look a lot better in person and I appreciate the upgrades to the Sport in particular.
> 
> 
> -CC Executive 4Motion. Drop the VR6 and have a 4Motion 2.0T with the same equipment level as the current VR6s as the top dog model. But since that might compete with Audi too much, just simply give the FWD 2.0T all of the goodies of the VR6 Executive without the weight. DSG only.


Agree wholeheartedly. Drop the V-6, add 4motion to the Golf-R's power plant, DSG only, and make that the R-Line. Another marketing thought would be to call it a GSI or similar. Naming it something like that might coax GTI/GLI fans into a higher margin car, and/or give more affluent types with fond memories of those cars something to graduate up to.

Stop trying to be an Audi/BMW/Benz. They already sell so few executives it isn't even worth it anyway, I'm sure. Its a 40+ grand car with a 3 year warranty and a VW dealership experience (which in my case, is horrendous).

Oh ya, and put in a traditional sunroof.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

spakovw said:


> hmm so why does he have on the back the 2.0T in chrome and FSI on red


That's not a factory badge/emblem. (only the 2.0T would be)

Audi still calls the TSI the TFSI, I believe

Google it though....I'm 100% sure that (North American) 2008.5-2010 Passats had the TSI engine (or the optional VR6)


----------



## TWINCHARGED (Mar 30, 2012)

Some cars look great in pics but ugly on the street and vice versa. CC is one of those cars you have to see it in person to appreciate it. People look at its pics say it looks like any other VW but if you see it on the street you'll notice is looks sharper than other VWs. Just like most things new, there will be some criticism at first but soon people will notice it is better than the old CC in every way. Just give it some time........


----------

